# What kind of broad head is this?



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Pulled this broad head out of my buck and I'm curious what brand it is. Any ideas? Not a single blade opened. I found it just inside the hide.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Kinda looks like a spitfire to me?


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks almost like a nap shockwave or spitfire. Usually good heads.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

It may have opened on impact and then closed up afterwards. I've seen them do that when the arrow breaks off and the mechanical will work its way backwards in the wound chanel. I killed a pope and young deer one time that had 2 broad heads and a crossbow bolt in him. I had no idea he was wounded until I started gutting him. He was chasing does when I killed him.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

That looks like the cheap brand that was sold at Wal-Mart a few years ago, I purchased some. I am now shooting Spitfire that has stronger blades, I killed a few deer with those cheap ones for a couple years.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Where was he hit?


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Looks a little like rocket aerohead side winders I used to shoot. I don't think they make them anymore if so. They worked pretty well for me.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

collegekid said:


> Looks a little like rocket aerohead side winders I used to shoot. I don't think they make them anymore if so. They worked pretty well for me.


That's the brand I was thinking of when I saw the pic! My buddy used to use them out of his crossbow. A couple years ago he had all his gear out, "inspecting" it before the season. I pulled a couple of arrows out of his quiver and looked at those broadheads. They were so frozen up with rust they wouldn't have opened under any circumstances. I kind of read him the riot act about that, got him to change to a "cut on contact" type of head, and he put venison in the freezer this season! Mechanicals are fine if that's what you want to use, but you have to make sure they're going to work!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Your probably glad that your neighbors can not shoot a gun or bow. Deer can be tough critters.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

jray said:


> Where was he hit?


The shot was right behind the shoulder. Good point of impact. Probably a quartering or steep angle shot. The head was totally surrounded in fat. Must have been at least a year old. Not impressive results that's for sure. 
Good for me though.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

That looks like a Rocket Hammer Head, cutting diameter 2 1/8 ''. I have been shooting them for 12 years and have taken a lot of deer and turkeys with them.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Looks like a cheap Walmart broadhead, maybe Carbon Express. I used them years ago when I was a novice and had no mentor. I shot one doe and found the arrow, 2 of the blades never opened and one broke off.
Didn't find the deer obviously.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Looks like a spitfire to me. I bought some for my new crossbow. Felt very tght to try and open by hand. Shot one through my target and never opened. I returned them.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

JIMS SVT said:


> Looks like a spitfire to me. I bought some for my new crossbow. Felt very tght to try and open by hand. Shot one through my target and never opened. I returned them.



Looks like a spitfire other than coloring....................Jim.....I had that problem.....not sure why they didn't open with the target, but hang a washcloth in front (kind of like a "skin") and they work just fine.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Was it shot by toad run rd. If it was I hit a twig and had a deflection no blood no arrow ect....nice six point.... November 15


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

bobk said:


> Pulled this broad head out of my buck and I'm curious what brand it is. Any ideas? Not a single blade opened. I found it just inside the hide.
> View attachment 198951


Bob, It's a "Rocket Hammerhead" They were three blade expandable held in place by two rubber "O" rings, one on the feral around the blades at the little ring you see part way up. The second set on the base at the hinge area. They were 100 grain and while they flew like field points they were very undependable opening due to the tight fit of the "O" rings.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

BigDub007 said:


> Was it shot by toad run rd. If it was I hit a twig and had a deflection no blood no arrow ect....nice six point.... November 15


 Nope, not near that area.


----------

